

The Unexotic Underclass - dylandrop
http://miter.mit.edu/the-unexotic-underclass/

======
tokenadult
This snuck up on me. The essay was much better than I expected, and it is a
challenge to high-tech entrepreneurs that may appeal to your idealism and
sense of adventure.

~~~
dylandrop
Agreed. I think - or at least hope - there might be a hidden desire in Silicon
Valley to start solving "Big Problems". To evidence this, I'd point to the
admiration of Elon Musk by posters on HN, who - albeit being rich because of
Paypal - has devoted most of his time to solving problems like energy and
space exploration.

~~~
saurik
But the point of this article was to not solve "Big Problems" and instead to
solve "big problems": to look at uninteresting problems that happen to be big
and affect an underclass you are not part of that isn't "exotic" enough to be
interesting.

